# Pink Stain on Hooves



## Wooleysmum (22 September 2010)

He has slight pink staining on the white back hooves, sound and happy. Farrier not bothered but I am told they are bruising or laminae seperation. Has yours got this and any thoughts?


----------



## AndreaB71 (22 September 2010)

If you trust your farrier and he says it is nothing to worry about, then don't worry about it.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (22 September 2010)

It is as your farrier says - bruising or laminae seperation. The thing is you can see it on white hooves so it gives you something to worry about. If he hasn't been laminitic and has no obvious lamness/banged his hooves/tripped then don't worry about it.


----------



## amandap (22 September 2010)

I believe it's usually due to lamina separation/tearing especially if it's at a similar place on both white hooves. I would have a review of her diet and other factors that contribute to lamina damage myself. Don't worry but it is a sign something isn't 100% in my view.


----------



## Rem (22 September 2010)

I tend to agree with Amandap. The pink staining is a sign of something. Just because a lot of horses have it, or the farrier sees it everyday, does not mean it is right.

One of the symptoms of calcuim imbalance is pink staining in the hooves, especially if the pinkness is more of a blush than an obvious bruise type mark. Calcuim can be easily added to the diet by feeding speedi or kwik beet.

If the pinkness is a straight line that goes all the way round the hoof, this is more likely to be laminar tearing. This should not be ignored - laminea do not tear in healthy hooves - slight inflamation, which can lead to tearing can be caused by illness, diet, drugs - steriods etc so finding the cause can be a problem. Bear in mind that if the staining is half way down the hoof, it could be 2 or 3 months old. If it goes away, then it may just have been down to a grass flush, or injection. If the pinkness does not go grow out, but continues to appear in the same place, then it really should be investigated. There are loads of great resources on the internet about hoof health.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (22 September 2010)

Usually just bruising, quite common. If farrier not worried, don't!! See how it goes.....


----------



## paulineh (22 September 2010)

I would say that it is bruising and as the ground has been very hard this year it is more likely that the wall of the hoof gets bruised.

A horse does not need to be lame to have bruising.


----------



## MagicMelon (23 September 2010)

I've been told the pinkness is small attacks of laminitis.


----------



## Theresa_F (23 September 2010)

Cairo used to get this - mild hemorraging/bruising due to his chemo which left him with some long term problems, including poor circulation.  We later went on to have him without shoes, and this problem never came back, ditto the constant thrush he used to get.

If your farrier is not concerned, then I would go with what he says, or if you are seriously concerned, ask the vet to take a look next time he is out, or have a second opinon from another farrier if you are not 100% sure your farrier is correct for peace of mind.


----------

